# Dark Souls II



## darkv0id (Apr 10, 2013)

I think people here have seen the VGA '12 trailer for the game by now, but for those who haven't, here goes...



Anyway, a 12 minute gameplay trailer will debut on IGN at 1:30 AM tommorow.

Official Site

Screens 

*assets1.ignimgs.com/2013/04/09/darksoulsii-ignjpg-a8ffb3_800w.jpg

*assets1.ignimgs.com/2013/04/10/ds2thumbjpg-daa634_800w.jpg


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 10, 2013)

The game looks beautifull..I will be buying this for sure


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2013)

I am yet to start Dark Souls 1 seriously.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

Dark Souls is the most PIA game in terms of difficulty...may be DS2 will surpass that


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

Well I still have to start DS again as the game is just too darn difficult for me.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

Gameplay trailer is up: Dark Souls 2 Gameplay Reveal - 12 Minute Demo - IGN Video


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's the gameplay reveal (with dev commentary)

So far so good, seems every bit as unforgiving and nerve-wrecking as the first game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Here's the gameplay reveal (with dev commentary)
> 
> So far so good, seems every bit as unforgiving and nerve-wrecking as the first game.



So did you complete first game ??


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dark Souls may be challenging but nerve wracking isn't something i would describe it as.



gameranand said:


> So did you complete first game ??



Nope too busy Monster Hunting.

DS2 will not use GFWL. 

Dark Souls 2 Official Site Updated: Pc Version New Details

Lets hope it doesn't use Steam either. I hope Namco goes the way of CDPred and keeps it DRM free(unlikely if not impossible).


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So did you complete first game ??



Well, not really. I got the "ahem"  version a couple of weeks back, played ~6 hrs, but then I liked it so much that I decided to stop and buy the game when this Summer Steam Sale arrives. So no, I didn't come even close to completion, but I've got more than a taste of it's infamous difficulty.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

Despair Trailer:



HYPE!!!

DS2 will lead on PC at 60 FPS with no drops. Gets a new engine.

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=538551

How DS2 stays true to the original(and has dedicated servers):

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-04-11-enjoy-your-deaths-how-dark-souls-2-stays-true-to-the-originals-spirit


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

Boxart:

*b-i.forbesimg.com/erikkain/files/2013/04/DARKS2_PC_PFT_Front1-e1365704062579.jpg

At least they didn't decide to go with the "Chin Down, Eyes Up" look :/


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2013)

Now thats more like it.


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

*www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-dark-souls-2-face-off


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 11, 2014)

There is no direct way to coop with friends in DS2.. Once you drop summoning icon, anyone from that server can join it... Your friends may not even see it.. that is a real bummer


----------



## snap (Apr 17, 2014)

*www.pcgamer.com/2014/04/16/dark-souls-2-4k-screenshots/


----------



## Superayush (Apr 17, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=X47qJiTPD7U


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2014)

Faun said:


> I am yet to start Dark Souls 1 seriously.



Hah...and to think about it, I completed it soon after that and enjoyed immensely that pre ordered DS 2.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2014)

^You did ? You lucky ass :/
I will wait for a good deal to buy it.. Dark Souls is one of the few games that are on my MUST BUY list 
Pirated copy doesnt do it justice


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2014)

My Dark Souls 2 Black armor edition shipped today. Will be in my hands by tomorrow.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2014)

Since 2nd part us round the corner I should start the 1st part. Haven't played it yet.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2014)

Got my copy of Dark Souls 2 Black Armor edition. It looks cool. Can't wait to go home.

Tin box can be used a wallpaper.
*i.imgur.com/7Cplz3p.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> My Dark Souls 2 Black armor edition shipped today. Will be in my hands by tomorrow.



Console?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

Nope PC, DS2 launching tomorrow, he preordered it I  think


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2014)

aaaaa...12 hours to unlock. Pre loading started on steam. Damn, I came back from office early thinking I would have time to play it but the wait. Anyway, tomorrow is holiday. Hope to get good amount of time for this if not required for any emergency at office.

- - - Updated - - -

And it's unlocked now !


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2014)

Defeated 6 bosses. 3 bosses in co-op. I realize that I should have done those in solo.

3 boss fights were so damn good. Using Drangleic Greatsword for fights and before that used Hiede's knight sword (has lightening damage).

Got invaded in bell tower back to back 2 times. This is the new area for invasions just like how forest was.

Much more fun is in helping other players to defeat bosses.

- - - Updated - - -

One of the intimidating bosses 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7428/14046251162_eeb0157406_b.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2014)

Faun said:


> Defeated 6 bosses. 3 bosses in co-op. I realize that I should have done those in solo.
> 
> 3 boss fights were so damn good. Using Drangleic Greatsword for fights and before that used Hiede's knight sword (has lightening damage).
> 
> ...





I am yet to face first boss , dying at the hands of ordinary creature . Game looks beautiful with sweetfx + HBAO+ . Just have to wait for some good ENB .


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2014)

^^I know that I had to fight with my fists at times. Weapons get broken too easily.

Learn the pattern and don't be greedy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 2, 2014)

^ MOar screenies please!


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2014)

Royal Rat Authority
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7190/14112183343_7867833867_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5481/14092558574_92094aedb7_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7190/14088886481_8a6f089d2c_h.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

^^ DS 1 or DS 2 ??


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2014)

^^DS 2.

Why would I post DS 1 in DS 2 thread ?


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Its more or less looks the same so asked. 
Graphics haven't improved much.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2014)

^^I like DS 1 graphics after applying DSfix.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7438/13909995790_f47efe9bc4_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5078/14097037044_b1320a03b7_h.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5516/14096615735_e1ee05a93a_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7374/14116692383_f30028f2d0_h.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/14093413572_6c114d8fd2_h.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2917/14096490835_1bb06b7e7c_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7202/14093268951_ff6b03465b_h.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

Dafaq, sword is bigger than protagonist.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2014)

It's from berserk

*fc05.deviantart.net/fs20/i/2010/221/e/0/___Long_Sword____by_wyv1.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

friendly critter
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/13915068940_c69760addb_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7296/14098583842_ac2afe329f_h.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5586/14098448561_057780f4d8_h.jpg

Annoying gargoyles
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7443/14121694563_6ad9bb75af_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7347/14098391731_c8c3d10e83_h.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5277/13915052420_9925c30c8f_h.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7201/13915002977_a7f16348e4_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7333/13915040798_e001ce18ae_h.jpg


----------



## Jripper (May 4, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] DS2 graphics are much better than DS1 dude.  And game is so damn smooth. 60 fps constant :3


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2014)

Still saving up to buy this game  DS2 is not meant to be cracked


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2014)

Alright, I changed few graphical settings from nvidia control panel. 

Finally defeated belfry gargoyles 4 at a time in solo run. Damn, this fight was more frustrating because of all the ganking.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5534/14103232084_c271e1f713_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7430/14103208964_96f2e7540f_h.jpg

Belfry sole
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5316/13916174260_aa0714930a_h.jpg

Sad story behind this boss
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/13916114517_46f31621c6_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5471/13916128779_4322c6f6d6_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7437/14102749615_41a9abdc2c_h.jpg

Majula
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/13917174369_9d97d6bfdc_h.jpg
them legs


Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14103804095_91c7ed2ab1_h.jpg



pig shield
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2906/14104220114_30fd9571fb_h.jpg

Fight gets tougher if you ain't got good shield to resist fire. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/14080735556_06750f08af_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5274/13917223180_4bde23c4bf_h.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2014)

The Pursuer - third encounter
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7335/13926770378_89b223add5_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7179/13926766698_480317977c_h.jpg

Old knight
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/14090281246_ed6bf54751_h.jpg

Getting too close, she obliged
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2909/14090308906_0078b7e6f5_h.jpg

Golem
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7302/14090338656_8ab524e57b_h.jpg

Easy fight
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5076/14133389153_49bfcf0fce_h.jpg


----------



## iittopper (May 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Still saving up to buy this game  DS2 is not meant to be cracked



You are right . Its MP is very unique . There is sense of great happiness you experience when you help Fellow Undead to defeat the Bosses .
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] - Cant Defeat The pursuer in Fallen Forest , Need advice !

Game looks very Good with GeDoSaTo + SweetFX ( Although people are getting banned for file modification ) .


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2014)

^^shield up, circle strafing and stay away. When he does that 3 combo then you get one chance to hit him. Just don't hit twice, getting greedy can cost hp. 

Mostly you need to roll towards him when his third attack (overhead smash or horizontal swipe) happens and you are too close. He is a slow boss with predictable moveset. 

At low level it is a fight of patience and endurance. Keep your shield down whenever you get opportunity to regenerate stamina faster.

I know I died so many times to this boss. Half health and with Heide's knight sword, finally defeated.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7428/14046251162_eeb0157406_b.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2014)

Poison imbued greatsword
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2901/14100019106_f3b09b2080_h.jpg

Constantly spawning spiders were a big problem. Summoned other players to help
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7444/13936446977_5819a4dc30_h.jpg

Drangleic Castle, it's as intimidating as Anor Londo was in DS 1
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5459/14123317344_dc6aacdd5d_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5078/13936355768_280c75733c_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7369/13936345108_9c0294e5a5_h.jpg

Creepy room
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5236/13936291469_45ddaf71aa_h.jpg

jolly cooperation with sunbros
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/13936244367_cc3c1d1b7a_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7428/13936291110_54f5491d27_h.jpg

Some silent hill ****
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5328/13936246010_04a7dc26a7_h.jpg

Looking glass knight, coolest boss environment. It's thundering and raining heavily. And the boss can summon other player to his aid.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7327/14142905263_da56f9857f_h.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14099646356_bd516cfc0e_h.jpg

Shrine of Amana
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2914/14099636276_b85e565a77_h.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2926/13936177050_e0f80b50fe_h.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Love the Looking Glass Knight armor, don't have enough equip load to carry it though with ease
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5565/13943252897_f59b73300a_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/13943257179_1f3069c055_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5312/13943299410_713ec761dd_h.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2014)

Im playing from my friend's account, give me your steam id faun, ill add u..

Where to farm twinkling titanite ?
also what is a good weapon and armor set for early mid game.. Im currently using Dragleic sword
I like that weapon, reminds me of claymore from the original game.. So guys any advice ?

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/DarkSoulsII%202014-05-07%2019-16-58-94.bmp

This is messed up


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

Drangleic Sword is good, I liked Hiede Knight's and shortsword too. It all depends on how you intend to play the game. I primarily play with swords melee character. Upgrade your weapons (no need to upgrade shields).

For armor, I go for the looks because most of the time good shield makes up for it and rolling away is a good tactic too. At times I feel agility is more important in boss fights. So there is no need of armor. May be required in PVP though.

Armor is useful for resistance against bleed, poison, curse etc. I have never upgraded any armor set. But then you have adaptability too to increase those attributes.

There are few armors like jester armor which have special effects. But that's a lot later in the game.

I never thought about farming twinkling titanite. But if you get the gold covetous ring then wear it for more probability of item drops.


----------



## Jripper (May 8, 2014)

Magic users are so OP in the game. T_T


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

Do I need to play DS1 before DS2? [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] and other guys who played DS1 too


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Do I need to play DS1 before DS2? [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] and other guys who played DS1 too



No . But i will highly recommend it to play DS1 . For now you can start DSII because you dont need any addition mod + fix for PC version . Game is well optimized for PC .


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2014)

iittopper said:


> No . But i will highly recommend it to play DS1 . For now you can start DSII because you dont need any addition mod + fix for PC version . Game is well optimized for PC .



This time Namco has really done a good job, im getting 60 fps constant and the mouse keybaord controls are fantastic.. GJ namco

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Drangleic Sword is good, I liked Hiede Knight's and shortsword too. It all depends on how you intend to play the game. I primarily play with swords melee character. Upgrade your weapons (no need to upgrade shields).
> 
> For armor, I go for the looks because most of the time good shield makes up for it and rolling away is a good tactic too. At times I feel agility is more important in boss fights. So there is no need of armor. May be required in PVP though.
> 
> ...



The white knights that do not attack when aggroed.. What happens when I kill them ? Are they worth killing ?


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

^^White Knights ? Hiede knights ? They do get aggroed when you attack them.
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
Both games are good. I haven't completed Dark Souls 2 though. You can start with Dark Souls 2. The stories are not related much.

But part of the fun is online gameplay. And you can see the shades of other players in your world. You can check bloodstain of other other players in your world and see how they died. Potentially you get to know if a certain place is dangerous or not.

You get messages written on ground by other players which provide guidance. 

So, it's kind of an awesome experience.


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> This time Namco has really done a good job, im getting 60 fps constant and the mouse keybaord controls are fantastic.. GJ namco
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



they will attack you when you attack them . They can drop spear , Souls or other Weapon . I always kill them /


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

Ok will start this one along with Lost Alpha as soon as I get  my gpu


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 10, 2014)

I killed the guy with the blue sword sitting outside the temple/ruins in Majula. Am I gonna regret it? Was he important?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2014)

^^If you summon him for 3 boss fights and he lives then you get his sword and something. I never bothered as I am mostly doing solo run. NG+ will try quest lines of NPCs.

Majula
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2906/13957995990_890333db9e_h.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14148368251_e86e09628e_h.jpg

Shrine of Amana, this dude one shot during charging attacks
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/14144807674_6bc6dbc6d8_h.jpg

Milfanito, one of them
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2905/13957953318_d78a3697ad_h.jpg

Velstadt, the royal aegis. Get's dark power once health below 50%. Again, it's 1 shot death if you are not careful
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5037/14151848174_39bd614aea_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7434/14148338331_8f82b9cf61_h.jpg

King Vendrick's misfortune. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/13964964549_56dbee522e_h.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5508/13964986800_5e37fc7b2f_h.jpg

Ancient dragon skeleton
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5315/13964914927_1be570d624_h.jpg

Breaking through glass, a dark spirit
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7318/13964921900_3bc696eb79_h.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Guardian Dragon
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5489/14172039603_610783b270_h.jpg

Dragon Aerie
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/13965261369_c7d3b790d9_h.jpg

Back to Majula
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7339/14151915815_4c3becb514_h.jpg

This place is beautiful
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2937/14148562101_eb5c55407a_h.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7422/14128673006_be67f1a0e1_h.jpg

Waking up from slumber
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5557/13965221100_2400db2f69_h.jpg

Dragon Shrine
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7456/14128702036_c9ae105ce3_h.jpg

It's like black knight version of Heide's tower of flame old knights. The ones with hammers are ruthless.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5583/14151976614_9995742724_h.jpg

Mimic, a treasure chest trap. Always hit treasure chest once to ensure there is no mimic (hitting more than 3 times will destroy chest)
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2931/14151819655_ca9293b250_h.jpg

Ancient Dragon
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5479/14148451981_2e317d6d0d_h.jpg


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 11, 2014)

LOL I killed him & got his sword.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 11, 2014)

That is not the moonlight greatsword ... If u talk to the merchant guy in Iron keep, he will say its a replica not the original one..
The actual moonlight greatsword u can get in NG+.. MGS has a special projectile attack for Right trigger

Anyway guys what armor weapons were u  using ? 
Me - Alone knight armor +10
       Vengarl helm - +1
       Alone knight trousers +7
       Wanderer's Manchette +10
       I was using the Vengarl set fully but i figured since i wont be able to upgrade it to +5 due to lack of twinkiling titanite, i would be better off with a basic titanite armor and upgrade it fully
Weapons - Claymore +10 lightning infused with sunlight blade = OP
               Black Knight greatsword +5 Fire infused
               Black Knight greataxe <-- I keep this to kill crystal lizards because of the 2 handed downward swing
I dont like ultragreatswords, they are too slow for me, claymore has the best moveset of all the weapons, a VERY VERY good weapon, Black knight greatsword is good too, it has fire damage without any infusion but it has high dex requirement and takes more stamina but has longer reach..
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/DarkSoulsII_2014_05_11_14_20_29_313.png
BTW, Faun, try poison arrows from the guy in Doors of Pharos.. They are freaking OP, I killed Old Iron king with 15 poison arrows 

Sadly today's the last day I will be able to play this  I have to buy this soon, i hate being at the mercy of a friend :/

EDIT : Faun, I just noticed something, why does your textures look so much sharper, im running at full settings at 60 fps yet my textures look way too blurry ..


----------



## iittopper (May 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Sadly today's the last day I will be able to play this  I have to buy this soon, i hate being at the mercy of a friend :/



Same here . Have to buy it , but price is high  ,  rs 1999 . Although Invasion and Funny message from other player is Cool , i still prefer to play Solo during boss fight .


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> BTW, Faun, try poison arrows from the guy in Doors of Pharos.. They are freaking OP, I killed Old Iron king with 15 poison arrows
> 
> EDIT : Faun, I just noticed something, why does your textures look so much sharper, im running at full settings at 60 fps yet my textures look way too blurry ..



I only have problem with sorcerer build enemies as my character is strength oriented. Old iron king was easy and slow. Used Greatsword.

Mainly using greatsword+10 and zwei+10. Also used blacksteel katana. Manslayer looks good with it's poison damage.

Black knight weapons are good too because of fire damage. But cannot buff them.

Doors of Pharos was easy too with those dwarf and elephant type enemies, playing as strength character.

Poison arrows are great for those rhino enemies and will use same to hunt the 2 giants in black gulch. 

As for the screenshots. I have disabled the camera and motion blur. Forced all other settings from NVIDIA control panel.

I don't see importance of armor except when it's PVP. Though I wear what I like.


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2014)

playing this along with zelda wind waker. Its great game but not that god story. So far i have got nice for surviving in a dark soul game. Died only once, now in forest of fallen, killed that last giant.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2014)

Hope you are still playing [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], Im coming back  !!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah I expecting some activity here now specially after today. Around 3-4 people just got this game.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Hope you are still playing [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], Im coming back  !!



Can't play online without summoning failed problem. Will start once I reach home next week. But in moderation  Have other stuff to do.

I got Manslayer upgraded. Pretty cool katana. Will imbue it soon.

- - - Updated - - -

Will probably get a new graphics card and post downscaled screenshots from ultra high resolutions.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2014)

HOW the hell do i level up my blue sentinels, I just cant find any sinners, blue cracked eye orbs are just getting wasted.. Do i have to be in NG+ to find people ? that sucks
Anyways, i m doing a strength/faith with some dex added...
Using a dark claymore + dark magic enhancement for now, until i find the sunlight blade spell after which ill change it to lightning claymore..
practicing guard break as well, its damn hard to pull off but can instakill if you do it right

- - - Updated - - -

can I have ur steam ID ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 18, 2014)

guys i am new to this please help me out , also except video tutorials suggest site, dnt have bandwidth for video tutorials..............


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2014)

^^Get good in anticipation and don't be greedy.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 19, 2014)

60 hour completed and finished around 50% . Currently at iron keep . Will take another 30 hour to beat the game . This is hand down best game of this year along with Divinity Original Son . GOTY 2014


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2014)

Read some webpage based guides before doing anything man, really important u understand how stuff works like infusions and upgrades


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 19, 2014)

this game is annoying makes u pull ur hair after heavy farming i had some 2000 souls or gold or watever it is but some random fire dropping guys who had splash damage killed me and all that loot is gone now , i mean wtf is wrong with this game u are allowed to respawn but u can take the gold...............

- - - Updated - - -

i haven't played dark souls 1 is it necessary because i cant understand a thing what people are saying in forums and all.........all those names are new to me, its a typical rpg hack and slash with much higher damage moot.........

- - - Updated - - -

ok i abandon this game its hopeless..............


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> this game is annoying makes u pull ur hair after heavy farming i had some 2000 souls or gold or watever it is but some random fire dropping guys who had splash damage killed me and all that loot is gone now , i mean wtf is wrong with this game u are allowed to respawn but u can take the gold...............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If you can't handle a game's difficulty, that doesn't mean that game is hopeless.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If you can't handle a game's difficulty, that doesn't mean that game is hopeless.



and basically u have no right to say because u dnt own the game , first own the game then say something about it...........

dude tell me the meaning of this , i just started the game and i m being invaded he took everthing and i couldn't even fcking see him foor crying out loud, some kind of smoke was there for 10 sec couldn't see a thing i thought of getting away because i was in middle of fighting now i m left with nothing this is the 6 th time i started the game....................


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> and basically u have no right to say because u dnt own the game , first own the game then say something about it...........
> 
> dude tell me the meaning of this , i just started the game and i m being invaded he took everthing and i couldn't even fcking see him foor crying out loud, some kind of smoke was there for 10 sec couldn't see a thing i thought of getting away because i was in middle of fighting now i m left with nothing this is the 6 th time i started the game....................



I have played DS PTE. Damn hard but good game.
Also this is very new game and I might buy it when goes on discount.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i haven't played dark souls 1 is it necessary because i cant understand a thing what people are saying in forums and all.........all those names are new to me, its a typical rpg hack and slash with much higher damage moot.........



It's not typical hack and slash. You have to be careful because even weakest of the weakest enemies can kill you if you slacken yourself.

Try to not be in human form if you don't want to get invaded as often. Though, there are NPC invaders too which you cannot avoid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2014)

The game doesnt have "artificial difficulty" like Dark souls 1, where you have no other option other than dying the first few times to find a weakness..
Typically, you want to dodge, roll, block and wait for the perfect moment to attack, dont just rush in.. go with the flow, the pursuer boss fight for example.. dont immediately heal as soon as you take damage, keep dodging until you find time to attack or heal..
Going for fast weapons is generally better IMO as it gives you enough stamina to roll away..
ALSO, remember to only use effigies before a boss door so you can summon additional players for help, summoning players make the fights easy enough.. i beat pursuer on my first summon try itself


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> The game doesnt have "artificial difficulty" like Dark souls 1, where you have no other option other than dying the first few times to find a weakness..
> Typically, you want to dodge, roll, block and wait for the perfect moment to attack, dont just rush in.. go with the flow, the pursuer boss fight for example.. dont immediately heal as soon as you take damage, keep dodging until you find time to attack or heal..
> Going for fast weapons is generally better IMO as it gives you enough stamina to roll away..
> ALSO, remember to only use effigies before a boss door so you can summon additional players for help, summoning players make the fights easy enough.. i beat pursuer on my first summon try itself



turned out the one who attacked me invaded my game was a hacker.................


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2015)

boimp !

Currently doing high level PVP with dual daggers and bare fists.. its so damn fun, i feel like udyr punching my enemies to a bloody pulp 

Also 
Scholar of the first sin free DLC announced.. sadly, new version of Dark souls 2 will split players between old and new  but free dlc is free


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 29, 2015)

*Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin gets confusing multi-tier upgrade pricing*​
So a graphics "overhaul" that can be released for free is 20-50 dollars. What are we ****ing peasants?!!??!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2015)

Already played the entirety of the game 3 full playthroughs, im done with dark souls II


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 29, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin gets confusing multi-tier upgrade pricing*​
> So a graphics "overhaul" that can be released for free is 20-50 dollars. What are we ****ing peasants?!!??!!




damn i have to purchase again zzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess this game requires Trainers


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2015)

this game is a masterpiece mon and you should not ruin it with trainers..
A common misconception about this game is that the bosses are  too difficult.. However, if you have the original copy, you can always summon other players as white phantoms to aid you.. Even if you dont, you can summon NPC white phantoms to help you most of the time .. (sometimes the NPCs are better than the nooblords that you summon) 
The hardest boss ive encountered in this game, is probably the Ivory King boss, it took me 5-6 tries along with 2 other players to beat him finally 
PS: If you have original copy, and you use trainer or cheat = VAC ban for life


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I guess this game requires Trainers



For this game I would say, don't.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Good thing I didn't bought this game before, now I can directly buy the the upgraded game. But with their marketing strategy, I am declining from my purchase even during the sales. As it would only encourage them for future games.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Good thing I didn't bought this game before, now I can directly buy the the upgraded game. But with their marketing strategy, I am declining from my purchase even during the sales. As it would only encourage them for future games.



yeah encourage them


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

Alok said:


> yeah encourage them



That I won't my friend.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2015)

I didn't buy this but this is really annoying to spend every time there is an upgrade. CDPR is great in this case.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2016)

I just started playing DS2 SotFS.

I must say, I am very disappointed in the controls. It feels really stiff, like when you move the left thumbstick forward, you will be moving forward and if you try to turn slowly, your character won't turn in that direction until you move the thumbstick further. Then after a while the character will suddenly change to the new direction. I can't really explain how it works but if you have played it I think you guys would know what I am talking about.

This is a major handicap IMHO, I can't even traverse narrow pathways without fear of falling off because of the unpredictable movement scheme.

Is there some fix or something for this?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

There are fixes for it but being a VAC game, its dubious if Steam will grant a ban for it or not. Saw some mods and warning with it.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 28, 2016)

BTW, has anyone here played Scholar of the First Sin?

From what I understand, part of the changes that were done in SotFS compared to vanilla DS2 are the statues that block various paths. I just found a single Fragrant Branch of Yore in No-Man's Wharf and I was thinking which statue to remove.

So far I have encountered statues in the following locations:

1. In the tutorial area of Things Betwixt.
2. One blocking the gate lever in that location through the caverns in Majula.
3. One blocking a door in the area between Heide's Tower of Flame and No-Man's Wharf.
4. One blocking a door in Lost Bastille.

Since I only have one branch, I need to choose carefully which one to remove. So, which statue would be chronologically or difficulty wise the most appropriate one to remove?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2016)

I really dont remember, try searching the wiki for it


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2016)

I found a second fragrant branch. So, I used it on the statue in front of the gate towards the Ruin Sentries boss.

Those f***ers are tough. Only reason I could beat them was because I had three NPC summons to help me: Pilgrim Belclaire, Allen and Felicia The Brave.

Now that I have got a hang for Dark Souls 2, it does not seem that bad. It is still not as good as Dark Souls 1 but it does a few things right like allowing you to travel between bonfires from the start, etc. Only thing I hate about it is that there are many instances where enemies tend to gang up on you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2016)

What weapon you using atm ? Claymore in DS2 is much better than DS1, also the sun sword is OP, only weapon with A/A Scaling on Strength and Dex..
Getting 40/40 on S and D with sun sword is very powerful, even in PVP..

Also, dual wielding sun sword with a similar weapon and pressing and holding Y button enables powerstance.. Try it out, only certain combination of weapons work and you will need a certain amount of stats before you can power stance..


----------



## Desmond (Dec 30, 2016)

Currently I am using a Halberd because of its D/B scaling on strength and dexterity and I am aiming for a dexterity build.

That A/A scaling would be awesome. Where can I get that sword?

I haven't found the claymore yet, but I have the ******* sword. Though I prefer the Halberd for its long reach and its slashing power attack when dealing with multiple enemies. 

I also have the Drangleic sword that scales with an A in dexterity. But it requires Twinkling Titanite to reinforce.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

